

Paper: Fake random data are better predictors than Mann proxies - jackfoxy
http://motls.blogspot.com/2010/08/paper-fake-random-data-are-better.html

======
nohat
I have heard the claim that the "hockey stick" is an artifact of bad
methodology repeated a lot, but this is the first time I've seen the actual
explanation. I am curious. I feel like the climate scientists who have been
defending Mann and his claims probably have a response to this. It makes me
more skeptical regardless.

